# Watch photographic setup.



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have not done any photographic posts for some time now, so I thought I might do this subject.

I've collected odds and ends over the last four decades and combined some of them with some proper photo equipment, as well as things I've bodged up.

The basement apartment has been serving as a storage area, but I opened up a small crevasse amongst the stacks of boxes.










A jumble of tripods and light stands with cobbled together LED flood lights.










On the fly editing with Capture One Pro for Sony running on an off-lease HP Z420 Workstation. The Hp is running an Intel Xeon E5-1650 3.2Ghz. hex core with 32GB of ECC memory and an Evga 660 SC video card. I have it fitted with an Intel 400GB SSD 750 NVMe PCIe boot drive, as well as an Intel 1.2TB SSD 750 NVMe PCIe storage drive.










I'm using my Sony a6000 with a Sony 30mm macro lens. Nothing but the best for me... a plastic folding table.










Manipulation of both the camera and image.










Ohhh, deluxe Rubbermaid light diffuser!










For those times when only the best will suffice, an ice cream tub diffuser.










Some of my sundry flashes and wireless triggers that will mount on the umbrella stands.

Anyway, an end result today:










Later,
William


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

You're not that mad professor from 'Back to the future'. are you? :biggrin:

I've now acquired a light tent and tripod, best I get practising!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not in your league just yet but I did get my light tent out yesterday and used the camera on my iphone and took these


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I admire the skill involved but I`m far too darn lazy to make that much effort, I just grab whichever of my Nikon D slrs are nearby & depending on the light, weather & or how I feel, snap off a few photos :tongue:

I will admit that I take more effort when it comes to taking landscape photos :biggrin:


----------

